# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  The Tree to look for

## Jim-Donna

Can you find this tree? It's in Treasure Beach.

----------


## browser59

We will find that tree . Then we are going to leave you something to find when you arrive 2 weeks later. Got a ride for 120 to TB. Still planning details. Kinda hard to squeeze everything into 4 days. Want to go out fishing early one morn, scooters, see johns, see black sand beach, DRINK and EAT most places. Not sure if we have tiume for Lovers Leap and little ochi. Are you 4 days each place or longer?Browser59-Dave and Polly

----------


## Jim-Donna

Dec 21-28th T.B Dec 29- Jan 4 Negril.....We are so blessed to be able to do this.............Plus we WORKED OUR ASSES OFF! LOL

----------


## browser59

TWO WEEKS--- good times! After this trip we return with friends for 10 days @Treehouse end of March. How do we find Johns? Do you have a favorite bar or restaurant at TB ? Sorry about your ass  :Smile:

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Is there a more famous tree in all of Jamaica? As I type this, it is soooo cold here in Milwaukee. Feb. 4th seems to far away. Have fun!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Browser, we searched every where ! Found nothing~~ But it was FUN to hunt!

----------


## limeex2

No, but do you know where this one is? Its has the coolest bark I have ever seen

----------


## Jim-Donna

I'll look in April~~

----------

